# Best Genoise



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

What is the best (non-chocolate) American Genoise? 
Which flour (anyone using a good organic with a high ash?)
Do you heat your eggs above 100*?


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

ok people, I'm not looking for your secrets! Has anyone tried substituting high/low ash flour and had any positive changes?


----------

